# 1993 rotary cutter model/serial # plate?



## CLaCons (Jan 4, 2017)

Hello all,


I have been charged with the task of getting my grand father's old bush hog going again. I think its about 13 or so feet wide with dual blades. It has a gear box where the pto shaft connects and twin shafts come out of the sides to power 2 more gear boxes that turn the blades. When I looked at it to figure out what the problem was, I picked up the pto shaft and turned it. It will turn freely and all parts move as they should till about a quarter turn each direction. That's when u can feel and hear the gears in the ( I'm going to call it a Tee box for lack of better knowledge) clink and clunk and stops the turning of all parts. I'm sure it has broken gears and or maybe a few other parts. I'm trying to find parts but can't find a model #, serial number, or a plate with any numbers on it at all. Can someone tell me where to look for this plate as to i have no idea if its even there anymore? Also if its not, I can get some pics in a few weeks when i go back to try and load this oversized load on my equipment trailer. All help is much appreciated.


----------



## TraderMark (Nov 15, 2011)

ClaCons,

If it is a true Bush Hog brand, there should be a tag on each gearbox with the model and serial number of that gearbox. You don't have to have the model and serial number of the mower for Bush Hog brand gear box parts.

If you're using the term bush hog in a general sense, maybe you post some pics and we can help you identify the brand.

HTH,
Mark


----------



## CLaCons (Jan 4, 2017)

Sorry Mark as I don't know what brand it is. All I can tell u is its red and my grandma seems to think it is an international harvester rotary cutter. I'll try to get pics next weekend or so. And I used bush hog as to what it is knowing it's just a brand name. Sorry if there was any confusion. Thanks for the help


----------



## CLaCons (Jan 4, 2017)

Got the photos. Can anyone help identify this rotary cutter?


----------



## CLaCons (Jan 4, 2017)

We think it's an international Harvester.


----------



## CLaCons (Jan 4, 2017)

It's actually an international brand rotary cutter. Found the info I needed. Thanks


----------

